# coding for coblation to base of tongue/soft palate



## uhlerclarem (Jul 31, 2008)

Help!!
Looking for a code for coblation done to base of tongue and soft palate during deviated septum surgery. Provider does coblation for dx of nasal obstrucion and snoring.
thanks
Clare


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jul 31, 2008)

uhlerclarem said:


> Help!!
> Looking for a code for coblation done to base of tongue and soft palate during deviated septum surgery. Provider does coblation for dx of nasal obstrucion and snoring.
> thanks
> Clare


 
Hi,

The use of category III code 0088T--Submucosal radiofrequency tissue volume reduction of tongue base, one or more sites, per session (ie, for treatment of obstructive sleep apnea syndrome) is the best code suited here. We need some broader description to get the clear picture. You can attach the report. The CPT assistant says 
*Category III*
*CPT Assistant, September 2005, Volume 15, Issue 9, pages 9-11*

*Question:* 

*Is it appropriate to report code 0088T, Submucosal radiofrequency tissue volume reduction of tongue base, one or more sites, per session (ie, for treatment of obstructive sleep apnea syndrome), multiple times if multiple radiofrequency applications are performed on the tongue during the same session?*

*AMA Comment:* 

Radiofrequency may be applied to multiple sites of the tongue during the same session. It is important to note, however, that code 0088T should be reported *one time only* for the same session, regardless of the number of sites treated on the tongue.

Hope this helps you.

Thank You


----------



## uhlerclarem (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks yes this does help
Clare


----------

